# frustrating trying to find suitable generator



## spk s.r (Nov 7, 2020)

I been researching and looking for a generator around 5500-9k running watts (with 240 outlets so i can hook to my panel) in the $1000-$1500 (maybe slightly more if i have to spend a little more. 
What i find frustrating that aside from inverter generators..... a lot of manufactures advertise their generators as home backup generators but because of high THD (10-27%), they really don't seem suitable for a house... but instead a construction sight. Maybe they are suitable for a house with no tv's , led lights, computers or cellphones on charges .. but not a house that i have seen.

There are some regular generators that have 5% or less THD but alot of manufacturers dont even bother listing that spec.


Iv'e seen

Powerhorse from northern tools looks to be the most promissing
Champion open frame inverter
Honda is out of my price range

Does anyone have any suggestions on regular generators with low THD ? Duromax, westinghouse, firman, briggs and straton, Durosar etc all seem to have very high THD #'s...


thanks in advance


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

You said Honda is out of your price range.
Maybe in years from now after still owning that out of price Honda you might think otherwise.
My secondhand Honda is 35+ years old and still like new.
Cost was what I thought high in the mid 80s when my now deceased friend bought it.
I replaced the timing belt only due to age and it did not really need one.
The wrong antifreeze caused the pump impeller to show wear, so it was replaced.
Today, It still purrs and produces power.
As to THD's, I do not know what the THD of the Honda is, but my house is full of electronic equipment and the the Honda kept us warm when the Generac died. The Generac died because parts were not available after 10 years. Better check on the availability of parts for the one you buy.
A few extra bucks spent on a Honda may pay for it later.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

About 18 years ago when I was in the market for a large portable generator, I asked the maintaince director and some construction people at the hospital where we all worked what kind to get, and the answer was consistently Honda. Paid dearly for it $4000+ at the time, but it's still going strong, never failed. I do baby it, the longest it has ever gone between oil changes was about 15-18 hours, due to a longer than normal power outage.


----------



## spk s.r (Nov 7, 2020)

ToolLover said:


> You said Honda is out of your price range.
> Maybe in years from now after still owning that out of price Honda you might think otherwise.
> My secondhand Honda is 35+ years old and still like new.
> Cost was what I thought high in the mid 80s when my now deceased friend bought it.
> ...


Both of You are correct, i guess i just need to bite the bullet. Ugh. I’m using my dads 10+ year old eu7000 and it starts with no issues and runs quietly. He paid $2500 back then, its $4400 now. Talk about appreciation. lol


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol!
buy the real deal and never look back is the best advice!
yea honda eu series of gens is the best in class!
lots of clones..
but most fail to get even close to the real deal!
you do get what you pay for.

buy a second rate generator you get second rate generator power.

think of it like this 
a yugo has 4 wheels and paint on the outside just like an American built car.
yea they both roll down the road.
but...
they are not the same thing!

best advice even from your dad!! save up for the real thing!
and never have to look back!

grin!


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Buy once, cry once. Eat cat food in your 80's...


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I had a nice dose of buyers remorse when I bought my eu7000. It only lasted a month or two. Now, I couldn’t be happier. I’ve had 2 power outages since and it has been a joy to own and operate. It helps that it lives in a running enclosure and operates remotely.


----------



## AP514 (Nov 8, 2020)

Are you planning to run your central AC ? or just a few circuits ?
THD is the last of your problems..most electrical units are real resilient now days and very forgiving. As long as you are in the 05-15% THD range


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i shake my head at the response from ap514.
these days pure power is more important.

almost every thing has a computer control board in them.
even the late model fridge units!

stick with the better inverter units.. 
the honda eu7000is is my choice.
sure they are a few bucks more...
but you get quality power!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

spk s.r said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on regular generators with low THD ?


No, but here is an inverter option <3% THD at about $2K USD... Amazon.com : A-iPower SUA8000i 8000 Watt Portable Inverter Generator, for Sensitive Equipment : Garden & Outdoor


----------



## AP514 (Nov 8, 2020)

iowagold said:


> i shake my head at the response from ap514.
> these days pure power is more important.
> 
> almost every thing has a computer control board in them.
> even the late model fridge units!


I disagree on your Pure Power comment. Sure a Clean Sinewave is great but a lot of electronics these days are more tolerant than the years past.
If you want to pay the extra $$ for THD of 5% vs 12% be my geust. It all comes down the the Buyer.
The closer to the lower THD % you get the smaller gain. ( Less return on your Money Spent ) It is a give and take.... IMHO


----------



## human_being_5546 (Nov 9, 2020)

I have always used champion generators. They are really nice, and they have really good dual fuel options. They are in your price range (at least most of them) and they work really well. I don't really know how long they last, because I have only had them for 5 years, but they have been working all that time and really help with work and power outages.


https://www.amazon.com/Champion-7500-Watt-Portable-Generator-Electric/dp/B01A0TLE5U/ref=asc_df_B01A0TLE5U/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167145078899&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17041174812919131388&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9010793&hvtargid=pla-273852871370&psc=1


----------



## gLOVs7 (May 14, 2020)

spk s.r said:


> Honda is out of my price range
> 
> thanks in advance


My used Honda EU7000is generator ran straight for 108 hours via a professionally installed house hookup, a record that still stands, by the way. That was almost two years ago, after approximately 15" of wet snow fell. I used kerosene heaters to heat the house (marginal heat pumps were installed at that time); I think the water heater was "OFF," as was the well pump. But other than that, it was all "ON" but I just didn't have everything going at the same time.

Like anything, she's an investment. And a very good one, at least for me.


----------



## Snooper (Oct 20, 2020)

spk s.r said:


> I been researching and looking for a generator around 5500-9k running watts (with 240 outlets so i can hook to my panel) in the $1000-$1500 (maybe slightly more if i have to spend a little more.
> What i find frustrating that aside from inverter generators..... a lot of manufactures advertise their generators as home backup generators but because of high THD (10-27%), they really don't seem suitable for a house... but instead a construction sight. Maybe they are suitable for a house with no tv's , led lights, computers or cellphones on charges .. but not a house that i have seen.
> 
> There are some regular generators that have 5% or less THD but alot of manufacturers dont even bother listing that spec.
> ...


I only know of Lifan generators that
Put out 5% or less total harmonic distortion
Same as power company


----------

